# How/Will he gray out?



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

That's the fun of owning a gray .. you just can never tell!


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

There is no set pattern of the grey stages. My grey transitions back and forth from steel to rose to faux dun. Most grey horses will go white, but as someone said in another thread, sometimes age beats the white. Some greys start paling out faster and some slower. You never know. =)


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yep, you can never be certain what color they are going to turn. What was his base color, do you know? It appears that he was either a bay or a buckskin. My boy was a buckskin when he was younger and he went through several years as a gorgeous dapple gray. Now, he's mostly white but he does have fleabites that add a bit of unique color to him.

Just venturing a guess, it looks like your boy will be pretty dappled next year.


----------



## Gigglelover (Aug 1, 2012)

*Reply*



smrobs said:


> Yep, you can never be certain what color they are going to turn. What was his base color, do you know? It appears that he was either a bay or a buckskin. My boy was a buckskin when he was younger and he went through several years as a gorgeous dapple gray. Now, he's mostly white but he does have fleabites that add a bit of unique color to him.
> 
> Just venturing a guess, it looks like your boy will be pretty dappled next year.


I believe he was bay, I looked at his AQHA papers and he's down as gray. When I looked at the picture on the back he was almost the same color he is now, probably a little more brown though. (I'm guessing he wasn't very old when it was taken) I'm not 100% sure though, we didn't get him until he was 3. I'm excited to see if he goes dapple! I'd be able to show him off next summer. He's the first gray horse I've ever had, so we'll see how it pans out. Some of my favorite colors are buckskin, and dapple. lol









Sorry for the bad quality, I had to take a picture of the picture.



ThirteenAcres said:


> There is no set pattern of the grey stages. My grey transitions back and forth from steel to rose to faux dun. Most grey horses will go white, but as someone said in another thread, sometimes age beats the white. Some greys start paling out faster and some slower. You never know. =)


Oh, pretty. On his back he's amlost a red roan, his butt is a light gray, and his neck, and legs are a steel gray. I'm excited to see him change colors.


----------



## Gigglelover (Aug 1, 2012)

texasgal said:


> That's the fun of owning a gray .. you just can never tell!


I guess it is! I'll just have to wait and see!


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

We had an Arab, that was exactly his color when we got him as a 2 yr old. Who, gradually lightened to a white, no dapples, no flea bitten, just white.


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

In the end, you either get a solid white grey, or a fleabitten.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Gigglelover said:


> Then after that stage, does it go to white gray, or flea bitten? Some sites say white gray, then fleabitten, and others say the other way around. Thank you!


There is no way to know how your horse is going to grey. Apache actually went rose, darkened to steal and then lightened back up hitting the dapple stage for just a small amount of time. Now he is in just some strange inbetween stage that really doesn't have a name that I'm aware of. I thought he was headed for white but he is getting fleabites on his face his original chestnut color but still has plenty of grey through his body as well.

My understanding is if the horse goes fleabitten it stays fleabitten and won't go completely white. Now a horse can go completely white and eventually develop fleabites.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

That fly mask is AWESOME and I want one!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

My gray horse has been interesting to watch...here's his baby pic as a long yearling:










here he is as a 6 yr old:
|
\/








and here he is as a 9.5 yr old....










so you never know what you are going to get!!


----------



## Gigglelover (Aug 1, 2012)

DancingArabian said:


> That fly mask is AWESOME and I want one!!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks, I won it at a jackpot about 7 yrs back. It's very good quality! The brand is Defender, although I couldn't find one online. Maybe you'll have better luck.



Cat said:


> There is no way to know how your horse is going to grey. Apache actually went rose, darkened to steal and then lightened back up hitting the dapple stage for just a small amount of time. Now he is in just some strange inbetween stage that really doesn't have a name that I'm aware of. I thought he was headed for white but he is getting fleabites on his face his original chestnut color but still has plenty of grey through his body as well.
> 
> My understanding is if the horse goes fleabitten it stays fleabitten and won't go completely white. Now a horse can go completely white and eventually develop fleabites.


She's souds beautiful! I love all gray colors, (especially dark dapples) I don't like the white/fleabitten ones as much, but eventually they all get there, so you gotta love em'. I didn't know that about the fleabites, I'll try to remember that.



nuisance said:


> We had an Arab, that was exactly his color when we got him as a 2 yr old. Who, gradually lightened to a white, no dapples, no flea bitten, just white.


 I bet he's fun to give baths to! I hope my boy doesn't go white, but if he does I'll love him anyway.


----------



## Gigglelover (Aug 1, 2012)

clippityclop said:


> My gray horse has been interesting to watch...here's his baby pic as a long yearling:
> 
> View attachment 108621
> 
> ...


Pretty! I'm especially a fan of the 6 yr old picture. I like all of them really! I'm really excited to see how Shooter will gray out.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm guessing he will grey out, however which route he takes is another story.

This was my guy as two year old:



















And now as a six year old:



















Your guys looks the same colour roughly, so he could go this way.


----------

